# Senate Committee report



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Senate Select Committee on the Future of Work and Workers on Wednesday 19 September 2018 tabled its report
Hope is not a strategy - our shared responsibility for the future of work and workers.

View the report as a single document - (PDF 2MB)

The report includes recommendations of particular interest to rideshare drivers. They include:

Recommendation 6

The committee recommends that Australia's workplace legislation be amended, to strengthen the protections available to workers and their unions, to ensure that all Australians share the economic gains arising from technological and other change. Further, Australia's future workplace laws and legislators will need to more rapidly adapt to and anticipate the evolving nature of work and employment relationships, so as to ensure that workers, however classified, are afforded fundamental workplace rights and entitlements.

Recommendation 8

The committee recommends legislative amendments to crack down on sham contracting and employment arrangements which classify workers who are in fact dependent as independent contractors, in order to avoid employment obligations.

Recommendation 9

The committee recommends legislative amendments to crack down on sham contracting and employment arrangements which classify workers who are in fact dependent as independent contractors, in order to avoid employment obligations.

Recommendation 10

The committee recommends that the Australian Government make legislative amendments that broaden the definition of employee to capture gig workers and ensure that they have full access to protection under Australia's industrial relations system.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Wow, amazing, they actually took some time off from *****ing, tongue thrashing, back stabbing and money laundering to do some REAl WORK they were actually elected and paid to do. Absolutely friggin amazing.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2018)

BuckleUp said:


> Wow, amazing, they actually took some time off from *****ing, tongue thrashing, back stabbing and money laundering to do some REAl WORK they were actually elected and paid to do. Absolutely friggin amazing.


Lolno, this has nothing to do with real work - they just want to force Uber and Deliveroo to collect PAYG and SUPER so they can continue to collect those sweet tax dollars to give to the Breeders and Boomers.

And then there is the election coming up...... Gotta make it look like they care enough for young people to vote for them instead of the Greens and Indi's

Tricky b*stards, the lot of them.....


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Teal said:


> Lolno, this has nothing to do with real work - they just want to force Uber and Deliveroo to collect PAYG and SUPER so they can continue to collect those sweet tax dollars to give to the Breeders and Boomers.
> 
> And then there is the election coming up...... Gotta make it look like they care enough for young people to vote for them instead of the Greens and Indi's
> 
> Tricky b*stards, the lot of them.....


PAYG and super along with withholding GST is massive. Uber relys on people forgoing super and being unaware of their obligations to the ATO or being willfully ignorant of said obligations. Uber suddenly has to take responsibility of payment then people's real earnings are there to see at the end of every shift. Uber then loses pretty much most of their drivers or increases earnings to cover obligations.

Alls anyone has ever asked of Uber is a decent minimum wage after expenses. The appropriate legislation to force Uber to provide that is getting a little closer. Keeping in mind a report is one thing but "Generous lobbying" on Ubers behalf to prevent any good coming of the report is likely. The Libs don't have much money to fight the next election I hear.


----------

